# Grilled Lamb Chops



## darrin (Mar 14, 2009)

Took about a tablespoon of fresh rosemary, a teaspoon of fresh thyme, couple large cloves of garlic, some kosher salt, little cayenne, and several tablespoons of EVOO. 



Mixed up in the food processor a little. 



Got my chops from Costco. 



Only making half of them because the wife doesn't like lamb. 



Put my herbs and oil mixture on.



Going to let them sit in the fridge for a few hours to absorb some flavor. 



Let them sit in the marinade for about 2 hours. Pulled out of the fridge and let them warm up a little.



Put a little more salt and pepper on them and tossed on a very hot grill. 



Was probably 4 min or so on each side.



Came out medium rare, tender, juicy, and packed with flavor. Mixed up a little horseradish on the side. These were soooo good.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 14, 2009)

Darrin,

Those look amazing. Awesome post once again. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






BBQ Eng


----------

